
Stock Analysis in Python - fifomihal
https://beta.deepnote.com/article/stock-analysis-in-python
======
the21st
This is great! Just a bit of feedback: the scrollbars in the code and plots
are a little annoying.

And for some reason, one of the graphs has a dark background, while the rest
are light-colored.

